

Ask HN: I think I need a NON-Technical co-founder - are you interested? - padseeker

I’m a developer and I built a webapp called padseeker - I wanted to make building a website for real estate as easy as starting a blog. The target market was Real Estate agents, brokers, property owners, anyone who wants to market real estate online. Creating the site would be as easy as signing up for an account, putting in your contact info, picking a template, and your site is live. While not as flexible or custom site it’s significantly easier&#x2F;faster - even wordpress has a learning curve.<p>I could chew your ear off for all the reasons why I think it is brilliant and lucrative business idea, but that is not the point of this post.<p>Here is my issue - my time is limited. I work a full time job, the primary bread winner for a family of four. I cannot take the risk of leaving a job to make a go at this on my own. And even in my free time it is very difficult to do everything required to make a bootstrapped startup succeed: add features, fix bugs, marketing and promotion, etc.<p>I have done some cold calling and marketing but it is not my strong suit and I would rather spend my limited time on the things I am good at, while potentially find someone else to help me make this startup idea succeed. I have limited resources so I am not interested in paying someone else to market or promote. I think I need a partner, or at least I want to explore the option of taking on someone else.<p>It seems like hacker news is flooded with non technical founders looking for technical people to build their idea - this is the reverse. If you have an interest or have any brilliant ideas I’m listening. Please make your case, thanks for your time.<p>Here is the url;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;padseeker.com
======
ffumarola
First customers site is down.

We're sorry, but something went wrong.

We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly.

~~~
padseeker
thanks for the heads up, I better look into it. Really appreciate it. Until it
is fixed I am pulling the link.

